# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  DAZ log - recomp & destroying pubertal gyno

## DinAZ

I’m going to have less free time soon so I’m hoping a log helps me keep on track.

*Goals:*
-recomp
-pubertal gyno reduction/elimination
-evaluate if test makes me feel better sense of well-being and less fatigue to see if I’d wanna do TRT

*Background info and injuries:*
-6’3”
-230lbs currently.
-I was a traveling commercial contractor with a very physical job before injury and I also worked out in hotel gyms as much as possible.
I was 255 and 20% bf when injured. Blimped up to 275lbs over next couple years from laying down most of 9 months and then sitting around a lot for another 18 months. 
-after this I did a couple years of physical therapy and got serious about my nutrition.
-I got down to 230lbs but lost tons of muscle and had low energy and struggled to add lean mass. About 32% bf now at lower weight…my strength and ability to gain muscle felt like I was a 14 year old.
-22% BF and 225lbs at start of test-e cycle. I know this is a bit high % to cycle but since my test is low, I already have pubertal gyno, and I felt low energy often so I felt the risk/reward was worth it. I don’t recommend others to do the same at such high bf% ESPECIALLY guys in their 20s or guys with normal T levels. 
-minor scoliosis
-back injured in multiple ways/places (years ago) from SUV rolling over multiple times. doc says he wants me to build stronger core and put off surgery until absolutely necessary because once I get back surgery I could have to get it redone every 10-15 years.
-impinged/narrowed spinal canal causes some minor neuropathy in hands/feet sometimes
-torn adductor (healed)
-grade 2 shoulder separation (healed but was very weak compared to right)
-TBI - Traumatic Brain Injury
-rhabdomyolysis went undiagnosed by the “go on disability” Dr. and I ended up hospitalized. Dr no longer has a medical license (not cause of me but he Fd up other people too and one almost died)
-I’m sure I’m not mentioning other minor things like every single herniated disc or broken finger etc but those are the major ones

*How I think I got low T*
-I was laid up for 9 months after injury several years ago, then prescribed opiates in pain management after my injury. 1 Dr said I should go on part-time disability and find an under the table job. I fired him.
-I was also diagnosed with chronic fatigue syndrome a year after the injury. I think this is a false diagnosis because they didn’t even do full hormone panel. My T levels were low end of normal but free test wasn’t done. Thyroid was good.
-They RXd opiates during the 9 months of recovery which was great, I needed them. The problem is they sent me to pain management afterwards and my dumbass complied got dependent on a nasty sized daily dose of oxycodone (they raised me 30mg per month until I got to 120mg per day) I now know that it was overprescribed and also that low T is very common with back injury patients. The opiates made me feel “better” as far as the fatigue so I ignored the fact it was stupid for them to keep raising my dose despite me healing more. 
-I now know that opiates lower test levels. 

I think my T dropped some from age and more likely dropped more from the back injuries and 3 years of opiates.

*12 week Cycle*
-400mg test-e, split into 200 twice a week
-anavar for weeks 1-4. 25-50mg per day. I did a week at 25 then a couple weeks at 50mg but didn’t like it so went back to 25mg.
-Raloxifene: 60mg per day for a week and now 30mg per day everyday.
-Aromasin for AI. Went from 6.25 (1/4th pill) twice a week, to once a week, to as needed.
-Winstrol 15mg per day weeks 7 and 8 (read below for explanation)

*Thoughts so far (just finished week 8)*
-I feel the best I have in years, for sure the best I have been post-injury.
-I will PCT and do some recovery time and then look into TRT. Pretty sure I need it.
-I know it is not advisable to use multiple compounds 1st cycle.
-I know 15mg winstrol is hardly anything and might seem pointless but this is why: I have read about how higher testosterone levels with lowered estrogen can make gyno go away faster.
-I have also read a study about how DHT has been effectively used to treat pubertal gyno in teens. I figure DHT AAS can raise my levels of testosterone and DHT which could theoretically dissolve gyno faster. 
-my buddy had some 5mg lady winstrol for his gf but their summer beach plans changed and she didn’t want them so he gave them to me. Otherwise I wouldn’t have added them. DHTs don’t make me lose hair and it may help gyno go away faster so seemed worth it.

*Results*
-recomp is going well. Body weight is still at 230 but much more muscular and less fat. Will check bf% again after cycle. 
-Gyno reduction has been amazing. There are lines where the pec sagged and they are a good half-inch below where pec is now. 
-before cycle muscles grew slow but my chest was the hardest of all for me to build. I read that mammary tissue can inhibit/discourage pec muscle growth which is why we often see women with strong pecs having little mammary tissue. 

I’m taking pics of the progress and I likely will share them in the future but I’d like to get a bit more progress first.

After this cycle I will PCT and take some time off AAS and then look at starting TRT. I want to do a primo stack in the future but I will stick to only test until I have lost more fat and hit a strength plateau.

I have been working out 5-6 days per week and am gaining muscle while losing fat without change in weight (other than water fluctuation) so my diet is dialed in I’d say. I workout weekly with a trainer but mostly on my own. I will need to reevaluate diet in future when recomp is complete to meet the next goal.

----------


## tarmyg

Interesting log. You off opiates now?

----------


## wango

Congrats on your fast progress! Looking forward to following your log!

----------


## DinAZ

> Interesting log. You off opiates now?


Yes, about 3 years off them. First 3 months off them was tough, then 3 months of mild cravings. Now I have no desire for them. I’ve improved my diet big time over the past couple years, done acupuncture, did weekly massage for a while, and also saw 2 physical therapists over a few years. Pain levels and mobility are good now. I can play full court basketball again after being told I’d never be able to run again. 

The things that never returned post-injury and post opiates are full sense of well-being and energy. I would feel overly fatigued the rest of the day from doing things like yard work or a workout. On testosterone I have good energy all day, so much so that friends and family have commented that I seem much more like my old self.

I’d love to see a study done on recovering alcoholics and/or opiate users using HRT. I think a lot of people might self medicate or get incorrect medical treatment looking for a way to feel better when they really have hormonal imbalance.

TBH I wish I looked into TRT years ago but I’d rather look forward than backwards.

----------


## wango

> Yes, about 3 years off them. First 3 months off them was tough, then 3 months of mild cravings. Now I have no desire for them. Ive improved my diet big time over the past couple years, done acupuncture, did weekly massage for a while, and also saw 2 physical therapists over a few years. Pain levels and mobility are good now. I can play full court basketball again after being told Id never be able to run again. 
> 
> The things that never returned post-injury and post opiates are full sense of well-being and energy. I would feel overly fatigued the rest of the day from doing things like yard work or a workout. On testosterone I have good energy all day, so much so that friends and family have commented that I seem much more like my old self.
> 
> Id love to see a study done on recovering alcoholics and/or opiate users using HRT. I think a lot of people might self medicate or get incorrect medical treatment looking for a way to feel better when they really have hormonal imbalance.
> 
> TBH I wish I looked into TRT years ago but Id rather look forward than backwards.


Sorry to butt in, but Id use caution with full-court b-ball. With your back issues, the pounding is merciless. Maybe stick to half court at least? Oh, btw, I loved and breathed basketball from 12 y.o. till I was 40. Even after I got my hips replaced when I was in my 50s, I was back on the court, working on getting my shot and handles back. That said, I respect your drive to get back to it and finally being able to do so. 

You will love TRT. 

Question if you dont mind, how old are you?

----------


## DinAZ

> Sorry to butt in, but I’d use caution with full-court b-ball. With your back issues, the pounding is merciless. Maybe stick to half court at least? Oh, btw, I loved and breathed basketball from 12 y.o. till I was 40. Even after I got my hips replaced when I was in my 50’s, I was back on the court, working on getting my shot and handles back. That said, I respect your drive to get back to it and finally being able to do so. 
> 
> You will love TRT. 
> 
> Question if you don’t mind, how old are you?


38 years old. 

For a long time during PT I could only play half-court. Now, When there are a bunch of skilled HS and 20 somethings I stay out lol…too fast paced for me. We play mostly half court and occasions full court. The games I play can be competitive but it’s much more stop and go pace than real game pace. It’s often 40+ year olds and their kids, sometimes some women, and if a couple good players play they take it easy on us.

I mostly do LISS cardio on the elliptical and occasionally stationary bike to keep impact low but I can’t resist playing once or twice a month. I’d hate to get injured right now so I might have to take your advice.

On a log note dinner will be: beef bratwurst, sauerkraut, purple sweet potato, and salad. I found out the local university agricultural department sells many cuts of meat right from a little store on their farm so that will be my new place for beef.

Will post daily workout after dinner.

----------


## DinAZ

Did some arms and shoulders today

Ezbar barbell preacher curl reverse drop set 4x sets

Kettlebell horn preacher curl (narrow grip both hands on 1 kettlebell) 3x12

Cabletricep pushdown 1x30 moderate 3x12 heavier

DB tri kickback 4x12

DB curl standing 4x12

Superset DB front raise and DB lat raise 4x12 with various grips.

Cardio: stationary bike 45 minutes LISS

Casein and glutamine before bed. Work is going to be busy soon so I’m going to have to figure out a new gym schedule.

----------


## DinAZ

Splits are weird this weak not really a true PPL. I strained a rib muscle a tiny bit 5 days ago. It’s healing fast and not keeping me from working out but I’m trying to avoid stuff that will aggravate it like deadlift or heavy rowing. 
went to gym and did:

Reverse cable fly 4x12
Lat pulldown 4x12
Iso lat decline press 8set dropset 10-15 reps
Chest press machine 6 set failure dropset 
One handed pec fly 5x10 each arm 

30 minutes LISS

I’d like to do some dumbbell work after dinner I need to do OHP since I didn’t do it yesterday. Would also like to do light DB rowing and deadlifting just to get a nice stretch and keep the muscles active since I’m skipping my normal deadlifts this week. This back/rib strain feels pretty minor so I’m hoping to deadlift like normal next week but I’m not gonna force it. When I was younger I tended to reinjure myself trying to come back to quick so I’m trying to be wiser about my training. Consistency and intensity but also patience.

----------


## DinAZ

High carb dinner I like to have a carb load day on either sat or Sunday most weekends. 

Burger patty, rice, lentils, stir fry vegetables

----------


## DinAZ

Yeah kind grab the side and bottom of handle. Can do it with a vertical dumbbell also. Definitely burns if I keep good form, and if it’s not isolating then I know my form has gotten poor. 

Managed to get 4 sets of OHP in but nothing else. Back to work tomorrow morning.

----------


## wango

> Yeah kind grab the side and bottom of handle. Can do it with a vertical dumbbell also. Definitely burns if I keep good form, and if it’s not isolating then I know my form has gotten poor. 
> 
> Managed to get 4 sets of OHP in but nothing else. Back to work tomorrow morning.


Work as in returning to school?

----------


## DinAZ

> Work as in returning to school?


Yup, school starts next Monday. This week is a full work week of trainings and in-service meetings. Super boring but also low responsibility. It will get more interesting next week.

On a log note: ended up taking today off. Tomorrow was supposed to be my off day so I’ll go tomorrow. Will do legs tomorrow. I normally get myself to the gym easily but had to really push to go Saturday and Sunday so I think I’m due for some deload time. Last deload week was working out 3 days the week of 4th of July and taking a long weekend off. I’m aiming to finish this week strong and then plan a deload in advance. I prefer planning them at least a week ahead as opposed to just doing deloads whenever I want to. Planning improves my consistency and accountability.

----------


## DinAZ

Arms are developing and no longer have that “teenage boy” look. I’m blessed with naturally strong legs but chest and shoulders have always been hard to develop for me. I blame genetics and also training. The workouts I do now are better planned, with more intensity and consistency than anything I did when younger. Consistency and hard work with test is working wonders for me. 

At 6’3” I feel like I need my bicep at 17.5 to 18 inches until it will look impressive. This pic is right out of bed with no pump.

----------


## wango

> Yup, school starts next Monday. This week is a full work week of trainings and in-service meetings. Super boring but also low responsibility. It will get more interesting next week.
> 
> On a log note: ended up taking today off. Tomorrow was supposed to be my off day so Ill go tomorrow. Will do legs tomorrow. I normally get myself to the gym easily but had to really push to go Saturday and Sunday so I think Im due for some deload time. Last deload week was working out 3 days the week of 4th of July and taking a long weekend off. Im aiming to finish this week strong and then plan a deload in advance. I prefer planning them at least a week ahead as opposed to just doing deloads whenever I want to. Planning improves my consistency and accountability.


Just got horrible flashbacks and my BP jumped up, simply by thinking about that week. Sincerely, for 20 years it was my least favorite week of the year, bar none. 

I always had a drop off in training with the beginning of the school year as it just crushed my energy. Good luck with the battle and if you ever need to vent or rant, Ill hear you out. 

Agreed, at that height, definitely over 17. Im a touch over 62 and for me, that seemed to do it.

----------


## DinAZ

> Just got horrible flashbacks and my BP jumped up, simply by thinking about that week. Sincerely, for 20 years it was my least favorite week of the year, bar none. 
> 
> I always had a drop off in training with the beginning of the school year as it just crushed my energy. Good luck with the battle and if you ever need to vent or rant, I’ll hear you out. 
> 
> Agreed, at that height, definitely over 17”. I’m a touch over 6’2” and for me, that seemed to do it.


Appreciate the support. I got a couple hour break today so I got to go to the gym on lunch today. That was great but won’t keep happening and it’s going to be hard to drag myself to the gym after work some days. I think I’ll need to start going early morning before work some days.

Log note:
Today was legs day. 
5x8 trap bar squat
4x10 Bulgarian deadlift each side, no weight
3x12 leg extension
3x12 hamstring curl
3x12 leg press 
3x20 calf raise

40 mins LISS cardio.

I felt good at the gym today after taking yesterday off. I’m a bit worn out but work and workout are both done and everything is good.

----------


## DinAZ

Yesterday was a pretty low volume day. Did a little bit of chest and triceps and shoulders but not really a complete amount of any of them. Still was a good workout because when I work out with trainer it forces the pace.

I fell asleep early and didn’t enter my log. This is from Wednesday not today:

Decline bench 1x12 3x10
Seated dip 2/3 body weight 4x12
3 sets push-ups to failure
Overhead press 3x10

LISS cardio for 30 mins. Did some more bursts than normal for LISS but not enough intensity or structure for me to consider it HIT or HIIT.

I was supposed to do some work for my job last night and I wanted to do some additional DB exercises. Neither happened. I fell asleep at like 8PM and woke up at 2:30AM lol.

I turn 40 in little less than 2 years and I am determined to go into my 40s in the best shape of my life! So I made exercise and nutrition my main life priorities for the entire summer.

This was a GREAT jump start for me but since I’m not Hugh Jackman or some other Marvel actor I can’t make working out my only main priority forever. Now that work is back I have to plan more because it would be easy to only exercise 3 days a week and I don’t want that to become the new normal. 

I am going to need to make the most of my Friday, Saturday, & Sunday workouts since I can rest more on weekends. Also, some weekdays I must start planning workouts for 5am or at the latest plan to start before 6am instead of starting after work at 5 or 6PM.

I will have more energy to complete more lifts in the morning and also I can pick any equipment I want. After work the gym is so packed;I couldn’t find an open flat bench the whole time I was there yesterday. So it seems there are multiple benefits to lifting in the early morning.

I pinned 200mg test-e yesterday morning. No blood. I am 15/17 without blood so far and I think my technique has improved because I haven’t made myself bleed in over a month. In a little less than 3 weeks my 1st cycle will be complete  :Smilie: 

The advice and support from this forum has helped me tons so TY to everyone!

----------


## DinAZ

Mostly back today with a little shoulders and bicep.

DB bicep curl 4x12
Lateral raise 4x12
Front raise 4x12
T-bar row 6x12 various grips drop set 
High row 4x12
Lat pulldown 5x8
Row 4x12

No deadlift until back rib strain heals completely. It feels much better than it did earlier this week so I hope to DL by next week but I’ll let my body make the decision.

----------


## DinAZ

Making a pot of stuffed pepper soup with half beef-chorizo and half ground Turkey. Testmonsterone recommended it and I made it ~2 weeks ago. So good had to make more.

----------


## DinAZ

I didn’t go to gym yesterday. Not happy with myself for taking an unscheduled day off but I’ll be sure to go today. Packing to move and starting work has been exhausting. As I drop fat and improve strength my energy levels are improving so I need to keep at it and not allow too many un-planned off days.

Doing legs today for sure. Maybe next week I should plan a deload week. I saw Cylon likes to do them every 3 weeks and that puts me due up for one. I have students starting Monday and I have to move next week so it could be a good time to have a light gym week.

----------


## DinAZ

Good leg day. I took 6mg of cardarine so hopefully I don’t get cancer and croak soon. Recommended dose is 10mg daily and some people take more. Im at 10-15mg per month (1-2 times) max so hoping that helps reduce cancer risks.

I know some people cycle cardarine but I see no reason to do so when it requires no load time.

Leg day & 1 chest 
Hip sled 4x12 
Leg extension 4x12
Prone leg curl 4x12
Calf raises 1x20 lighter and 3x12 heavy
Iso incline bench drop set 4x12 after each set do 1 more set to failure then drop weight.

30 min LISS cardio. 

I’ll do some dumbbell work at home tonight. I have to work and move this coming week so I’m trying to get in some volume this weekend.

----------


## DinAZ

Deload week. Moving has been time consuming. Will probably aim for 3x gym this week. I am almost done with 6 weeks of raloxifene.

Fat on arms and upper chest has melted away with a little more to go. Stomach and especially hips seem to be worst places for me as far as storing fat but the fat feels softer and has reduced greatly since start of test-e. I plan to switch to TRT in the next year and wait to add any other injectables until I hit a plateau because right now it is too easy to get strength gains with testosterone to be worth adding much else.

I'm thinking it will take another 9 months to get to a physique I am happier with if I work hard and keep diet in check. I've gotten good at maintenance diets and it was easy for me to diet from 270 to 230lbs but I'm going to have to measure foods again if I want to get lower than 225lbs because if I eyeball portions I get stuck there.

I am very happy with the left nipple after losing some fat. The right looks much better but it still has a gyno look. At least now it isn't as obvious at certain times but there is just something about a puffy nip pressed against a t-shirt that will never sit right with me. Been rubbing stretch mark lotion below pecs to remove fat lines but IDK if this stuff works at all.

232lbs out of bed, no gym since Saturday:

----------


## DinAZ

DB OHP 3x15
Dips 2 sets until failure 
Seated dip 4x12
Calf raise
Decline bench 6 set dropset 
Lat pulldown 5x10
2 sets push-ups to failure

30 min LISS cardio 

Did a wide variety today since it is a deload week. Taking 2 days off in a row was nice and I was happy to go workout today instead of having to force myself like I did last Saturday. I want to hit every muscle group at least once this week just so I dont backslide progress. 

I have about 2 more weeks until my last testosterone shot. That means PCT will start in early September. 

Raloxifene will run out in 4 days. I will stop taking it then but I may run it again in the future. I want to see how I feel on testosterone without the Raloxifene so that I can see if Im getting any side effects after 45 days on the ralox. By next week Ill know for sure.

----------


## wango

> Deload week. Moving has been time consuming. Will probably aim for 3x gym this week. I am almost done with 6 weeks of raloxifene.
> 
> Fat on arms and upper chest has melted away with a little more to go. Stomach and especially hips seem to be worst places for me as far as storing fat but the fat feels softer and has reduced greatly since start of test-e. I plan to switch to TRT in the next year and wait to add any other injectables until I hit a plateau because right now it is too easy to get strength gains with testosterone to be worth adding much else.
> 
> I'm thinking it will take another 9 months to get to a physique I am happier with if I work hard and keep diet in check. I've gotten good at maintenance diets and it was easy for me to diet from 270 to 230lbs but I'm going to have to measure foods again if I want to get lower than 225lbs because if I eyeball portions I get stuck there.
> 
> I am very happy with the left nipple after losing some fat. The right looks much better but it still has a gyno look. At least now it isn't as obvious at certain times but there is just something about a puffy nip pressed against a t-shirt that will never sit right with me. Been rubbing stretch mark lotion below pecs to remove fat lines but IDK if this stuff works at all.
> 
> 232lbs out of bed, no gym since Saturday:


Stop beating yourself up over the gyno. Nice pic - keep at it, youre doing/looking good! 

Hope school is treating you decently, when do the kids start?

----------


## DinAZ

> Stop beating yourself up over the gyno. Nice pic - keep at it, youre doing/looking good! 
> 
> Hope school is treating you decently, when do the kids start?


School is a mess but Im past caring. It will be better in a week or 2. They decided to go online because of increased infections here and cause the school I teach at is big. School has started but they dont have class rosters set yet but you know they still want to get paid for students being at school. So tomorrow I get to teach 5 sessions on email and professional etiquette in educational and professional settings to groups of random students until they get the class lists made.

So school just started but Im not actually teaching my own classes yet just random filler stuff. Hopefully will have my own students by sometime next week.

----------


## DinAZ

Yesterday was biceps and some back. 

Seated preacher curl 4x10 
2x20 DB curl
Reverse fly 4x12
Landmine row 4x12
DB standing row 3x12
T-bar row 4x12

30 mins LISS

----------


## wango

> School is a mess but Im past caring. It will be better in a week or 2. They decided to go online because of increased infections here and cause the school I teach at is big. School has started but they dont have class rosters set yet but you know they still want to get paid for students being at school. So tomorrow I get to teach 5 sessions on email and professional etiquette in educational and professional settings to groups of random students until they get the class lists made.
> 
> So school just started but Im not actually teaching my own classes yet just random filler stuff. Hopefully will have my own students by sometime next week.


This upcoming school year just might be the craziest of all-time. Kinda like riding a wild broncho. 

Oh how I miss my Zoom & google classroom. No, not at all. Taught from a school of 2500. 

Yup, getting a final roster does help things. Continued good luck to you & congrats for squeezing in a workout.

----------


## DinAZ

Deload week went good but I wanted to get at least 1 more gym trip in. Moving kicked my butt. At least I got some deadlifts in with the amount of furniture I moved. Moving the nice furniture was much more pleasant than building the TV stand I bought with a hex key and a table with a crescent wrench. Amateur move by me to have left my tools at my old house. I tried bringing a screw driver and a small socket set but I needed a drill and my large socket set. I paid for my mistake in sweat.

----------


## DinAZ

I agree 100%. I got into commercial contracting as a surveyor but learned to install when some guys wife got cancer so I had to take over his truck and a few hundred store install route over many states. I learned quick that having the right tool doesnt just mean having the ones the install normally takes. You never know when you will run into some jerry rigged abnormal setup or when past work wasnt done to spec. Like when id work on fixtures that only required shallow sockets it is best to have some deep sockets too in case of abnormal hard to reach placements. 

I dont miss the job but Im happy I did it for years because I went from pretty average with tools to being able to do just about any home repair. 

IMO high school should have a class about basic life skills such as using basic hand tools and drills. If they want to make it less of a guy class they could throw in other stuff like maybe some basic cooking and sewing. I couldnt even sew a button on a shirt unless I used a YouTube tutorial and Im sure it cant be that hard.

----------


## wango

> I agree 100%. I got into commercial contracting as a surveyor but learned to install when some guys wife got cancer so I had to take over his truck and a few hundred store install route over many states. I learned quick that having the right tool doesnt just mean having the ones the install normally takes. You never know when you will run into some jerry rigged abnormal setup or when past work wasnt done to spec. Like when id work on fixtures that only required shallow sockets it is best to have some deep sockets too in case of abnormal hard to reach placements. 
> 
> I dont miss the job but Im happy I did it for years because I went from pretty average with tools to being able to do just about any home repair. 
> 
> IMO high school should have a class about basic life skills such as using basic hand tools and drills. If they want to make it less of a guy class they could throw in other stuff like maybe some basic cooking and sewing. I couldnt even sew a button on a shirt unless I used a YouTube tutorial and Im sure it cant be that hard.


I remember shop classes back in the day (the students had a smoking section outside as well, lol). Our sister school still taught it till about 10 years back. We had a killer auto shop class till 5 years back.

----------


## DinAZ

Ya it seems shop and auto classes are dying down. Some schools have auto but shop seems extinct. There are some trade programs for HS kids but it is separate from the regular school not just an elective. So many students dont want to go away from their friends for a HS trade program, and it is not a viable option for any students who may want to go to college.

----------


## DinAZ

Finally got back to the gym yesterday after last weeks 2 workout week. Got laid a couple hours after gym. Now I’m not as aggro and I’m not looking at swimsuit and nude pics during my work breaks. 

I finished my 6 week Ralox but didn’t add tamoxifen /nolva. Maybe I should. I’m doing really well without any AI but since I stopped SERMs my libido went from “good high” to “distractingly high”.

I have also heard that some AAS can build up in your system so maybe my test is extra high since cycle is almost over? IDK if that is possible but I do know my estrogen is higher. 

I feel really good overall with the higher estrogen but I’m a bit too aggro. I normally get irritated and swear at people when I drive sometimes (with windows up I’m not a road rager). But lately I feel like I have Tourette’s when I drive.

I think being out of the gym so much also raised aggro feelings cause I wasn’t getting out that energy at the gym.

Moving sucks, work sucks lately, but as long as I get to the gym and get laid life is good!

Wondering if I should start taking 10mg nolvadex per day since I’m off Ralox. I’ll read some of the stickied info threads after work. 

I appreciate all of your support  :Smilie:

----------


## DinAZ

Wednesdays gym log:

Bench press 3x10. 

This was a big deal for me because for a long time I couldnt bench without separated shoulder hurting. So I mainly have only been DB benching. 

Plate press 3x10
Pec fly 3x12
DB shoulder press 3x10
Shoulder rotation 3x12

Pretty light day but it was good to get back to lifting. I just dont feel as good when Im not lifting regularly. I did get to do plenty of deadlifts moving but it didnt reduce stress due to the fact that right afterwards I put together a bunch of furniture with 120 screws and an Allen wrench.

Life is good and the weekend is coming soon.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Stay out of IKEA  :Wink: 

Good work, keep it up

----------


## wango

> Wednesdays gym log:
> 
> Bench press 3x10. 
> 
> This was a big deal for me because for a long time I couldnt bench without separated shoulder hurting. So I mainly have only been DB benching. 
> 
> Plate press 3x10
> Pec fly 3x12
> DB shoulder press 3x10
> ...


Lol with the furniture, that crap turns me into a lunatic, and the wife always leaves the house till Im done. And I would have guessed the dumbbell bench presses were tougher and more unstable due to the shoulder separation. 

Happy to hear life is good!

----------


## DinAZ

> Lol with the furniture, that crap turns me into a lunatic, and the wife always leaves the house till Im done. And I would have guessed the dumbbell bench presses were tougher and more unstable due to the shoulder separation. 
> 
> Happy to hear life is good!


DB press with light and moderate weight did good for me for building my left arm & shoulder back up because it doesnt require balancing the bar. So if late in a set the left was struggling and took longer to push it isnt a problem like it is with a bar press. 

As I get to heavier weights Ill have to watch the shoulder more. Ive put more effort and mindfulness into proper posture and bracing which has helped me a lot.

----------


## DinAZ

Finally finished packing the last carload of stuff to move this morning. Just clothes and computer, the big stuff is all moved. 

My old house is in the suburbs and was 3BR I got for me and my ex. It is a boring area to live. 

My new place is a 700sq ft 1BR bachelor pad downtown with a front and back yard. Many concert venues and bars within walking distance and many more within a $7 Lyft/uber. So entertainment and meeting new people will be better.

Going to get to the gym later today. Gotta get back in a routine now that dust is settling.

Have a great weekend everyone  :Smilie:

----------


## DinAZ

Ive been slacking at getting to gym lately. Been doing push-ups, dips, and home DB workouts to supplement. Its better than nothing but doesnt replace gym. 

I got up early and got to gym today. Now that Im settled in I can get a routine again. 

Plan to start adding some sprints at park and eventually some HIIT. I was planning to cut calories after cycle but I ended up losing a little weight moving not eating often enough. Ive decided to just go with it and eat healthy but in a small deficit and use the AAS to help me cut without losing muscle. I got about 2 or3 shots left Id have to look at calendar. Then Ill have a couple weeks of test in system as it goes down.

Things are busy but all is good.

----------


## DinAZ

4x12 hip sled. Did a warm up, 2 sets at 540, and 1 set at 630. 

Beginning of cycle I could only do a couple sets at 450. 

ISO decline press 5 set dropset
Hamstring curls 3x15
Leg extension 3x12

I found a different location of my gym closer to my new house so I gotta start going to it before work more often. Then I dont have to worry about being tired after work, and I also feel less tired today during work after getting endorphins lifting early morning.

----------


## DinAZ

Friday night workout. 

I took my last shot of Test mid week. I will be ending this log when this cycle PCT ends and posting final results pics. I most likely will start another log but I want this log to be useful for guys interested in doing a cycle and including Raloxifene for gyno so I will keep this log to this cycle only (until PCT ends).

DB bench 4x12 superset with:
Plate press narrow 4x12

Seated Dip 5x12

Lat raise 4x12 superset with 
From raise 4x12

50 push-ups 

30 mins cardio mostly LISS with about 5 combined minutes or HIT mixed in here and there 

Lat pulldown 3x12

One armed pec fly machine 4x12. Kill

----------


## DinAZ

Oh and happy Fn Friday! I think Im going to go get some strip club chicken wings. I learned that strippers really like touching your arms when you have a pump. They would probably maul you really swole guys.

Edit: had to add 4x12 DB curls at home. I cant have pumped chest and shoulders and tris but not biceps.

----------


## DinAZ

Leg cuts are starting to look good. Yes I know a trim and a suntan would do me good.

Upper body needs to lose more fat and add more muscle before anything looks cool. 

Ill add upper body progress pics tomorrow gotta crop out face. I trust all you members to see my face just not all the lurking guests. especially considering I have a public service job.

----------


## wango

> Oh and happy Fn Friday! I think Im going to go get some strip club chicken wings. I learned that strippers really like touching your arms when you have a pump. They would probably maul you really swole guys.
> 
> Edit: had to add 4x12 DB curls at home. I cant have pumped chest and shoulders and tris but not biceps.


When the NBA was in the bubble in 2020, wasnt there a player that got videoed at a strip club, but his excuse was he was there for the chicken wings (apparently the place does have a rep for them)?

----------


## DinAZ

> When the NBA was in the bubble in 2020, wasnt there a player that got videoed at a strip club, but his excuse was he was there for the chicken wings (apparently the place does have a rep for them)?


Lol I believe so. There were multiple guys in trouble for it but only one with that great excuse. I think he went to some club in Atlanta, which I have heard are great but I have never been. Ive only been to clubs in Cali, LA, & NYC. IDK how I never made it to one Im Vegas with all the trips thereplenty of other fun to do there I guess. 

1 of the strip clubs here has really good wings and hamburgers but the kitchen was closed. They were cleaning up and offered to make some fries and kind of looked at me weird when I said I dont eat that. 

I just ended up drinking club soda and blowing $50 and going home. Im still craving chicken wings but Im not looking to cultivate a lifestyle that includes me being a weekend regular at a strip joint. Ill have to get some wings somewhere else. The only caviat is they have to be naked wings no breading lol.

----------


## Chark

Keep up the good work daz. Excited to follow along and see where you take this.

----------


## tarmyg

Never been to a strip club in my life as weird as that may sound!

----------


## DinAZ

Did more plyometrics yesterday along with some hip smashing and some band exercises. Im trying to add more band work and flexibility work because I do some with my trainer and it has really helped my shoulder. My left hip is a bit crunchy feeling sometimes but certain exercises seem to help it stay moving and feeling right so Im going to focus on doing more mobility and band work. Have some from Supple Leopard book I do and some other YouTube ideas try. 

Its been 5 days since last test shot. I still feel very good but I assume my T levels are still rather high.

*edit: and yeah strip clubs in general arent that great but when the stars align and you are in the right one at the right time it can be fun

----------


## DinAZ

Progress pic 1 week after last shot of test-e. More fat lost. 

Still some around hips & stomach but less than before. Right nip still puffier than left but much better than before ralox. I am very happy with Raloxifene results for gyno. I still have a long way to go as far as physique but I am very happy with the progress over 3 months. In the 6 months before cycle I felt weak and barely added strength and on cycle I am gaining strength and looking better. 

I know my T was low pre-cycle but I dont know about free test. I plan to go TRT route but I will PCT and take some recovery time first. This way I can get full labs so that going forward I have a baseline for free test and other health markers.

----------


## Chark

Biceps and shoulders are poppin’!

----------


## DinAZ

> Biceps and shoulders are poppin!


Thx. Shoulders have probably been most noticeable progress for me.

----------


## DinAZ

Ive only been lifting 3 days a week last 2 weeks and doing running and bands a couple days a week. More volume at gym would be good Ill try to get back to more as work settles down.

10 days since last test shot. I feel a little less drive last couple days but pretty good overall. Im cutting calories to lose a little more weight but Im doing it slowly and Im watching protein intake as I dont wanna lose muscle. 

Im going to start shopping for some new firearms this weekend. Id like to find a new pistol first I sold my 45 snd 10mm snd only pistol I have is a 9mm. Need another with more punch. Ive always wanted a Kimber. there was a gov issue Colt 45 that was around 100 years old that Id also love to collect as Ive always liked the WWI-WWII sidearms. We will see what catches my eye.

----------


## DinAZ

I can grab basketball rim again. Only barely with 1st knuckle. Its been 17 years since I dunked a basketball and like 6 years since I could touch the rim. 

Can I throw a dunk down again by/at 40 years old? Who friggin knows but my vertical was non-existent 6 months ago and now I have a lil spring back so Im sure as F gonna try. 

I can touch about 10 feet 1 inch right now. I need to add 5+ inches of vertical to tip dunk and about 7+ inches of vert to dunk off a 2 footed jump.

----------


## wango

I was obsessed with dunking since I was 15. Actually still have an occasional dunk dream, usually accompanied with crazy hang time. 

Last solid dunk for me was at 35, after that my hips and knees wouldnt allow heavy leg work. Still jumped well and kept my first step and quickness into my 40s. 

Congrats on the return of Air DinAZ.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

I appreciate your dedication and your ability to digest and implement feedback. It’s a lifestyle change and doesn’t always reap immediate returns. Slow and steady wins the race.

If you’re dead set on a 1911, although Kimbers are held in high regard…you can do better. They are definitely finicky and need 500 rounds of hardball through them before they can be trusted. Also ditch the stock magazines that come with and get the “Kim pro tec” magazines (or a variety of after market mags). 

The stock mags will have a small dimple on the feed ramp and are garbage. Huge differences in the magazines. I’ve sold both of mine (Pro Covert and Pro Raptor II) I could not get regular reliability with them and reassembly is notoriously a pain in the ass and the “kimber scratch” is a real thing.

I much prefer my Colt, CZ and Wilson combat 1911’s. Hands down.
The first two aren’t far off in cost either.

Kimbers are fine weapons and have a cult like following but there is well documented information that mirrors my experiences with them, especially with the magazines and break in period. My WC Vickers Elite Commander is by far the sweetest shooting tack driver of a 1911 that has ever graced my hands.

Regardless, everyone needs a .45  :Wink: 

Keep up the hard work, congrats on the progress and I hope you’re stuffing basketballs like MJ before too long.

Best

----------


## DinAZ

> I appreciate your dedication and your ability to digest and implement feedback. Its a lifestyle change and doesnt always reap immediate returns. Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> If youre dead set on a 1911, although Kimbers are held in high regardyou can do better. They are definitely finicky and need 500 rounds of hardball through them before they can be trusted. Also ditch the stock magazines that come with and get the Kim pro tec magazines (or a variety of after market mags). 
> 
> The stock mags will have a small dimple on the feed ramp and are garbage. Huge differences in the magazines. Ive sold both of mine (Pro Covert and Pro Raptor II) I could not get regular reliability with them and reassembly is notoriously a pain in the ass and the kimber scratch is a real thing.
> 
> I much prefer my Colt, CZ and Wilson combat 1911s. Hands down.
> The first two arent far off in cost either.
> 
> ...


Ill go for one of the 1911s you recommended then most likely.

I sold my 10mm due to reliability issues. I loved the weight and balance of it but a baseball bat is better home security than an unreliable firearm so Im not trying to go through that again.

----------


## DinAZ

PCT starts today. I can’t find 1 of 2 packets of Clomid I need but my UGL get them to me in 2 days and I have enough to start. Waste of a shipping charge but whatever. I thought I lost a bottle of cardarine too but I found it just not the clomid. 

18 days after last shot and I can really tell. I deadlifted Wednesday night and I’m still sore Saturday morning. I’d get sore for like half a day on test. Muscle growth has slowed down with less lifts but fat loss is continuing so that’s good.

Biggest issues for me right now is that energy and drive are diminished and sleep isn’t as good. I have solid drive for maybe 10-12 hours but then I’m exhausted. On test I was feeling good for 16-18 hours. 

I am rethinking my plan of recovery time after PCT and am considering doing the 1 month PCT and then going straight on TRT. I wanted to do recovery time to get baseline labs but I just feel like a better version of myself on testosterone .

I don’t know what I’m going to do for certain yet but I have a month to decide since I’m committed to completing PCT already.

----------


## DinAZ

> You can get clomid all over the net. It is good to have things on hand before cycle starts, but any number of places can get it to you quick. Faster if a research chem from a US vendor, but still pretty quick if pharma from overseas.
> 
> Are you using Tamoxifen for PCT as well or just clomid? The one item I trust from Peptides Warehouse is their tamoxifen.
> 
> And that was one heck of a well thought out cycle, especially if this is your first?


Its my first cycle but my old roommate helps me some along with asking qs and reading here.

I have clomid and tamoxifen both and took 100/50 today as first dose (I know clomid is supposed to be 40 but UGL makes 25mg pills). I definitely agree about having it up front! I had 2 packets of clomid but I seem to have lost 1 moving :/

I will look into some of the ones you mentioned to see if shipping is cheaper than my UGL. My UGL charges $25 for shipping which is reasonable I just dont wanna pay it for a clomid packet. Ill probably add some other stuff to justify shipping cost. Some testosterone for future is always good to have. They also have some 50/50 viagra/cialis pills that I wouldnt mind having a stash of.

----------


## DinAZ

Feeling good today and yesterday afternoon! I felt like I was dragging Saturday and Sunday, I shook it off Monday mid-morning. 

I dont have the drive I did on test but Im having no problem getting work done and getting to gym last couple days. Saturday and Sunday I felt pretty blah but that was day 19 and 20 since last shot so i imagine it was a test trough. 

I think Im starting to feel the PCT meds helping a tiny bit. Last week was a work week from hell but life is good again. 

Ill post a final pic when I close out this thread. I need a couple of years of lifting to reach my short term goals but I am very happy with the results of this cycle so far.

I have another packet of Raloxifene I plan to run in the future. I probably wont buy more anytime soon after that. I had a lot of pseudo gyno/fat I worked off but I for sure had some real gyno and it shrunk a lot Im no longer self-conscious about walking around with my shirt off. 

It feels good when 20 something year old women flirt with you instead of looking at you like some old dude with a dad bod. My self confidence doesnt depend on it, but it isnt a bad stroke for the ego.

----------


## DinAZ

Some of my students dont do their work so Im making every class watch Arnold Schwarzenegger motivational speeches and write an essay about it. If I had known how fulfilling this would be I would have done it a long time ago.

----------


## wango

> Some of my students dont do their work so Im making every class watch Arnold Schwarzenegger motivational speeches and write an essay about it. If I had known how fulfilling this would be I would have done it a long time ago.


As big a pain the job could be, it was truly a privilege to do it. Extremely happy that you have that satisfaction!

----------


## DinAZ

PCT week 2 begins today. I feel much better today than 1 week ago. Im sleeping a bit better but not as good as I was on cycle. My energy and motivation are night and day better so I believe the PCT is working.

Muscle growth has slowed but fat loss has continued. I was 230 at start of cycle and now I am 220lbs now. Im focusing on toning and losing fat now that I am off cycle, in addition to weights. 

50/20 clomid/tamoxifen will be taken for the next 3 weeks and will conclude PCT. I will post final progress pics after PCT.

----------


## DinAZ

> How are you feeling on PCT now?


Pretty good overall. The main thing is that I get fatigued earlier in the day but that was pre-existing as a result of injury, not cycle related. But test sure did give me energy so I think TRT may be the answer. 

I get pretty drag ass the first week but now Im feeling pretty good overall. Ill likely go on TRT but waiting a few months to getsome baseline labs done doesnt sound as horrible now as it did the first few days of PCT.

----------


## DinAZ

I bought some 60lb used dumbbells today! I still need some 15lb dumbbells and some 45-50lbs ones. Id also like to buy an ab roller. I want to start doing ab work but my back doesnt love sit-ups so I do bird dogs and other ab stuff. Im thinking an ab roller might help me do more ab work at home.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Russian twists with a small weighted ball (even an old bowling ball) is a great easy ab workout at home.

Keep pushing through PCT

I think you’re right about TRT, it’s so much easier on your body and mental health too in my opinion

----------


## DinAZ

> Russian twists with a small weighted ball (even an old bowling ball) is a great easy ab workout at home.
> 
> Keep pushing through PCT
> 
> I think youre right about TRT, its so much easier on your body and mental health too in my opinion


Ill be sure to try the Russian Twists. we used to do something similar with medicine balls in our pre-training workouts when I did ju-jitsu years ago.

The mental health part of testosterone is really interesting to me because it is mentioned by people but most talk and serious research I see is about physical effects. I think the mental effects cant be understated, especially for those of us with lower than desirable T levels.

I definitely slept better and was more motivated for not just gym but life in general on cycle. Id say it helped far beyond the gym and increased mental well being overall. 

Im excited to try TRT in the future. Getting the mental benefits with less side effects from a smaller TRt dose sounds perfect for daily life.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

That’s exactly the approach, it’s far less of an emotional roller coaster than running PCT too. Clomid and Nolva fucked with me as did the dips and swings waiting for my HPTA to jump start again.

Now it’s so common, when I started about a decade ago it was still kind of taboo. Woman’s hormonal health was widely discussed and treated but don’t dare mention that about a man. 

Times have definitely changed, it’s worth exploring.

Best of luck!

----------


## DinAZ

UPDATE: PCT is done! I did 1 month of PCT and now I am in "recovery time".

I am down to 215lbs from 230lbs! I am keeping protein intake high and working on cutting down my fat! I am probably burning a little muscle too, but that will be hard to avoid until I start TRT. I will keep protein intake high and I will not go too far into caloric deficit in order to preserve as much lean tissue as possible while I lose weight.

The boards here are very inspiring and encouraging to me, but I have been feeling kind of blah while in recovery. Reading on the boards just makes me want to cycle or at least start my TRT right away! I will start TRT in the coming months but I want to keep my health in mind, and I feel that having the baseline labs is worth waiting for since TRT is a big commitment, and this will be the last chance for me to get baseline labs before beginning replacement therapy. So I am taking a bit of a break from the boards just because it makes it easier for me to not inject the test sitting in my drawer (trust me I have thought about it)!

I will update progress before I start TRT. I'm currently taking nothing but OTC supplements, protein, NAC etc. I am feeling much better than I did 4-5 weeks ago, but I am still feeling the same way that got me trying test in the first place. I'm going to get onto TRT as soon as possible (after baseline labs in couple months), and avoid anything but testosterone until I have a bigger base to build on.

I hope all you guys and gals are doing great and I look forward to talking more soon!

----------


## DinAZ

Ayyyy!!! Good news!!! Ive reached one of my goals  I want to get to 15% BF or less but I started with a more reasonable goal of 20%. 

I was:
-250lbs 32% body fat 15 months ago. 
-230lbs and 25.3% BF 6 months ago in April.

Today: 217lbs and 19.4% BF!!!!!

I still have a long way to go to reach my long-term goals but I savor the small victories. 18 months until my 40th birthday. Ill continue to work so I can get in great shape by 40!

----------


## wango

> Ayyyy!!! Good news!!! I’ve reached one of my goals  I want to get to 15% BF or less but I started with a more reasonable goal of 20%. 
> 
> I was:
> -250lbs 32% body fat 15 months ago. 
> -230lbs and 25.3% BF 6 months ago in April.
> 
> Today: 217lbs and 19.4% BF!!!!!
> 
> I still have a long way to go to reach my long-term goals but I savor the small victories. 18 months until my 40th birthday. I’ll continue to work so I can get in great shape by 40!


Very nice work, congrats!!!

----------


## DinAZ

I joined a mens health clinic this week! Im not starting TRT because I need to wait more time, but I got them established as my primary care. It is covered by my insurance/HSA which is great. Most Drs had a wait of 4-8+ weeks to get in as a new patient. This place got me an appointment in 3 days. They also accept same-day appointments and walk-in appointments! Im happy to have all my medical care under 1 roof, and to have a doc that is easy see quickly if I ever need him.

----------


## DinAZ

I got labs done. It was a few weeks earlier than I wanted to do hormone panel labs but my Doc told me I was due for a free annual checkup. He could add hormone panel to the other labs so I took advantage. For my insurance to cover TRT it takes 2 labs confirming low T, so 3-4 weeks after my first labs Ill be doing a second hormone panel. 

My T levels were 180, so even with more recovery time my T would almost surely be under 300. My E2 levels and free T were also low. I feel like my motivation, drive, and energy levels are low, similar to how they felt before I did my cycle so I dont think things got any worse, I just think I have been low T for years. 

On a positive note, Ive managed to drop down to 205lbs from 235lbs over many months.

Im glad I tried a cycle to see how I respond to test. It helped me confirm that TRT was a worthwhile commitment for me. Cycle test dose was more than I need on a regular basis so I think TRT dosage will be perfect. 

Im thankful for the education and support Ive gotten from this forum. I am looking forward to starting TRT soon and having a fantastic 2022.

----------

